# frage zu /boot [solved]

## hitachi

Hallo,

der Fehler sitzt vor dem Computer. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich wohl mal (bei dem wiederherstellen einer Sicherung?) den Ordner /boot mit Inhalt gefüllt habe, ohne das die Bootpartition (in meinem Fall /dev/md1) gemountet war.

```
ls /boot
```

 *Quote:*   

> boot                    gentoo-2.6.23-r9            gentoo-2.6.24-r4.config.neu    gentoo-2.6.24-r8.config               lost+found
> 
> gentoo-2.6.22-r5  gentoo-2.6.24-r4            gentoo-2.6.24-r4.config.neu2   gentoo-2.6.24-r8.config_080610  memtest86plus
> 
> gentoo-2.6.23-r8  gentoo-2.6.24-r4.config   gentoo-2.6.24-r8                    grub

 

Wie kann ich das am sichersten löschen? Ich nutze inzwischen 2.6.27-r8 welches auch aud der /dev/md1 liegt.

Danke für die HilfeLast edited by hitachi on Wed Mar 18, 2009 10:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

???

```
rm /boot/gentoo-2.6.23* rm /boot/gentoo-2.6.24*
```

----------

## Max Steel

Die Bootpartition aushängen und dann einfach rm -r /boot/*

und danach wieder einhängen, dann sind die Dateien ganz einfach weg, oder aber du möchtest sie auf die boot-Partition übertragen.

Das wäre dann:

```
umount /boot && mkdir /mnt/1 && mount /dev/md1 /mnt/1

cp -r /boot/* /mnt/1/

rm -r /boot/*

umount /mnt/1 && rmdir /mnt/1 && mount /boot
```

----------

## hitachi

Danke. Ich war mir eigentlich nur wegen dem symbolischen Link unsicher. Hat alles funktioniert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ohne den symlink hatte ich vor Jahren mal boot-probleme. Deshalb lasse ich den.

----------

